# Dwarf Gourami's



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

Alright ummm i have 2 Dwarf gourami's in my 5 n half gallon tank and they are showing all the signs of Mating and i am seing bubbles around the walls of my tank but the thing is im pretty sure they are both males so what you guys think this is?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Practice, even male bettas build faults nests.


----------

